# Retirer autorisation iTunes



## rofusionodd (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai du réinstaller mon ordinateur trois fois pour bugs, virus etc... Mais le vrai probleme, c'est que iTunes leur laisse accès et donc ca me fait 2 authorisations inutiles sur mon compte !

Vous sauriez comment leur enlever leur permission depuis mon PC actuel
PS: Vive windaube pour ses bugs et ses virus !   Vivement mon mac.. --'

Merci d'avance.

EDIT: Je savais pas trop ou mettre ce message alors si besoin => à déplacer


----------



## rofusionodd (26 Septembre 2008)

Sinon j'ai vu sur un site qu'il fallait attendre d'avoir 5 ordinateurs enregistrer et après c'est possible de les enlever => http://www.rgpodcast.com/blog/LH20041011181325/LHA20060221231436/index.html

Ce n'est pas possible avant ? ^^


----------



## pierre22 (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, et bienvenue

Ici c'est un forum pour mac, tu trouvera plus de solutions sur un forum PC (quoi que?) Fais une recherche Google avec les mots : " Itunes forum pc" (ou clic liens suivant ): http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&c...um=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=forum+itunes+pc&spell=1

Cordialement


----------



## rofusionodd (26 Septembre 2008)

Je pense pas que tu as très bien compris ma question...

Je parle pas de pc ni de mac, je parle de iTunes, et je pense que ici on peu en parler non ? Car itunes fonctionne la même chose sur pc que sur mac ... Et donc je cherche comment enlever les anciennes authorisations qui sont sur mon compte !

Lit bien avant de dire ce genre de trucs  ( ne le prend pas mal  )


----------



## pierre22 (26 Septembre 2008)

Je penses que c'est toi qui n'a pas très bien compris, d'ailleurs je suis le seul à t'avoir répondu tellement tu post au bon endroit.:love:
Sans rancune


----------



## nicolasf (26 Septembre 2008)

Si ça fonctionne pareil (je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais testé iTunes sur PC), tu peux retirer l'autorisation sur un ordinateur dans le menu "Store" puis "Retirer l'autorisation d'accès à cet ordinateur". Par contre, il faut avoir accès à l'ordinateur en question.

Si tu n'as pas accès aux ordinateurs, il me semble bien que la seule manière est d'autoriser les 5 ordinateurs. Je crois que tu ne peux "désautoriser" tout le monde qu'une fois par an, ou quelque chose de ce genre.

Mais au fait, pourquoi veux-tu "désautoriser" des ordinateurs pour le moment ?


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Septembre 2008)

Car ces autres ordinateurs n'existent plus ...


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

D'accord, mais tant que tu peux autoriser d'autres ordinateurs, je ne vois pas le problème... J'ai actuellement trois ordinateurs autorisés, je n'en n'utilise qu'un mais peu importe pour les deux autres tant que je n'en n'ai pas besoin.


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas sur PC, mais sur Mac, c'est la carte-mère qui est identifiée comme ordinateur autorisé. Donc sauf à changer la carte-mère, on peut faire toute les bidouilles sur son Mac (réinstaller autant de fois le système qu'on veut), le Mac reste comptabilisé pour 1 ordinateur autorisé.

Quand tu dis avoir réinstallé plusieurs fois ton PC.... tu as changé de carte-mère?


----------



## rofusionodd (29 Septembre 2008)

Absolument rien changer, appart le système d'exploitation ... ^^'

et pour lui ce sont encore 2 ordinateurs différents, mais qui n'existent plus !

Bref au pire j'attendrai que il y aie 5 ordinateurs et c'est bon !


[HS] Mon ipod touch est commandé :rateau: (je sais vous vous en foutez x'D) [/HS]


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne sais pas sur PC, mais sur Mac, c'est la carte-mère qui est identifiée comme ordinateur autorisé. Donc sauf à changer la carte-mère, on peut faire toute les bidouilles sur son Mac (réinstaller autant de fois le système qu'on veut), le Mac reste comptabilisé pour 1 ordinateur autorisé.
> 
> Quand tu dis avoir réinstallé plusieurs fois ton PC.... tu as changé de carte-mère?



C'est intéressant ça, je ne savais pas. Je pensais que c'était lié au système et non au matériel.

Sur PC, c'est sans doute différent (le système compte certainement : je vois difficilement Apple prendre en compte totues les cartes mères qui existent, non ?)...


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est intéressant ça, je ne savais pas. Je pensais que c'était lié au système et non au matériel.
> 
> Sur PC, c'est sans doute différent (le système compte certainement : je vois difficilement Apple prendre en compte totues les cartes mères qui existent, non ?)...


 
Il ne s'agit pas de prendre en compte toutes les cartes-mère.... juste de trouver un numéro de série et de l'utiliser comme clé d'identification.


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de prendre en compte toutes les cartes-mère.... juste de trouver un numéro de série et de l'utiliser comme clé d'identification.



Je croyais qu'on autorisait simplement un compte itunes....

EDIT : 2000 messages


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Je ne connais pas ce genre de problème.... DSL


----------



## Snipaze (17 Octobre 2009)

Me voici !

Le réssusciteur de topics morts ! 

En effet, je le trouve presque dans la même situation que rofusionodd, a ceci près que moi, j'ai usé la totalité de mes autorisation (5) et que 3 d'entre elles sont "couplées" a des ordinateur n'existant plus (1 windaube XP, 2 windaube Vista ... ^^ )

Je vais donc retirer l'autorisation a tous les ordinateurs mais, personne n'a donné la technique parmis tous les posts précédents ! ? ! 

Comment faut faire ?

Merci pour votre future réponse rapide ! :rateau:

P.S : J'approuve totalement le post stupide et inutile de fandipod, "Je ne connais pas ce genre de problème.... DSL". Quand on connais pas, on se tait ???  ( Je le dis sans aucune méchanceté, c'est juste pour rire hein !  )


----------



## rizoto (18 Octobre 2009)

Snipaze a dit:


> Me voici !
> 
> Le réssusciteur de topics morts !
> 
> ...



C'est explique dans l'aide itunes 
tu te connectes au store, onglet "mon compte" 

tu auras l'option pour enlever toutes les autorisations


----------



## Snipaze (18 Octobre 2009)

Bah, ? J'avais regardé dans l'aide en plus !

En tous cas merci, c'est ce qu'il me falais ...

A la prochaine !


----------



## Kakarotto (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Gros problème : J'avais mis un mot de passe sur mon itouch 8 Go ancienne génération donc je le problème c'est que je ne l'ai pas utilisé pendant 2 semaines (trop de boulot) puis, j'ai oublié le mot de passe.... J'ai éssayé tous les mots de passe que je met d'habitude aucune. Et maintenant mon ipod est désactiver... Et  quand je le branche sur l'ordinateur il ne peut pas le lire car il y avait un mot de passe.

            Merci de m'aider


----------



## jc.lacombe (1 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est explique dans l'aide itunes
> tu te connectes au store, onglet "mon compte"
> 
> tu auras l'option pour enlever toutes les autorisations



Moi j'ai été dans mon compte iTunes, mais l'onglet supprimer toutes les autorisation ne figure pas :-( ils l'on peut être supprimé ???


----------



## Petira (28 Mars 2010)

jc.lacombe a dit:


> Moi j'ai été dans mon compte iTunes, mais l'onglet supprimer toutes les autorisation ne figure pas :-( ils l'on peut être supprimé ???



C'est parce que tu n'a pas 5 ordis autorisé !

PS: arrêtez d'insulter les pc à la fin c'est énervant. Perso je préfère les pc aux mac. J'ai eu un mac pendant 6 mois puis revendu pour acheter un pc ! 
Espèce de fanboy à la con !


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> PS: arrêtez d'insulter les pc à la fin c'est énervant. Perso je préfère les pc aux mac. J'ai eu un mac pendant 6 mois puis revendu pour acheter un pc !
> Espèce de fanboy à la con !



Où est-ce que tu as vu quelqu'un insulter un PC???? j'ai beau relire les derniers posts, je ne vois pas!


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2010)

J'ai relu tous les postes et je pense que c'est du a la remarque. Ici c'est un forum pour Mac, va sur un forum PC.

Franchement, je prends plus ça comme un conseil qu'une insulte.


----------

